# cheap bloodworms???



## addicted (Jul 8, 2003)

As soon as work is over i'm planning to head to SPSP to do some fishing. I do not want to buy overpriced bloodworms. I would appreciate it if someone could tell me a good baitshop that is on my way there. I will be taking 495 from Potomac and 50. Thanks.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I really don't think there is a such thing as cheap bloodworms unless you buy in bulk but try looking at the bottom of this thread for some more places to find them. I live in VA below the beltway so unfortunately I am not much help. The marina at SP sells them but call first.

Bloodworm Thread


----------



## SharkHunter (Oct 1, 2002)

I don't think this is the year for "cheap" bloodworms. Rather "small" and "expensive" are adjectives that go with bloodworms this year.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

no such critter as a cheap bloodworm. $6.95 the going rate here


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

addicted....Do yourself a favor and buy nightcrawlers at $2.00 a dz. They'll catch spot and perch which in turn can be live lined for rock or cut up for blues, or fileted into strips for trout. You'd be very lucky to catch one of the fish on bloodworms. Trust me, I fish that area from a boat just about every weekend and sometimes during the week. The end result from a dz. bloods is just about the same as a dz. crawlers this time of year. If you really want to spend your money buy some live peelers and a couple of alewifes. That along with the spot and white perch that you catch will give you some serious bait for the big boys that happen by. That's what I'd do if I were fishing SPSP from the sand.

Catman.


----------



## BluesFever (Aug 5, 2003)

*Cheapest I've Found Here...*

Just wanted to say that the cheapest price ive found in Virginia is $4.25 a dozen for bloodworms.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

im a gonna get my bloods where BluesFever got theres why thats a steal heck whatta they raising them in the back o the store


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*SPSP*

Unfortunately, this time of year we should be catching large trout at SPSP on peeler or fresh cut spot. Do not go to Anglers for bloodworms or you will regret it. Last batch I got had more small, dead ones than live ones....


----------



## neuman (Oct 30, 2002)

*BLOODS/RIP OFF*

catman is right on with nightcrawlers if we as fisherman finally get a clue and force the market to do the right thing and give us a reasonably priced product but there are just to many weekend warriors out there that will allow themselves to be raped .dont think that the price is going to stop going up just look at the crab prices per bushel WOW not me i work hard enough for my money to be robbed just remember when a true bushel of #1swere 45$ what are they now 120$and geuss what they didnt go there over night all im saying is what happened with the crabs is going on right now with these jumbo(HA HA#1S) BLOODS. think people we as the fisherman that are paying this ridiculose price are the same people controling the market !!!i will bet they are 7.50 next year any nibbles or takers ZOOM


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah I am feeling you neuman. It just sucks that they work so good. True, nightcrawlers will do the job for spot and perch with some croaker in there, but don't think during the spring run them big stripers don't love bloods. We all just may have to give up on bloods and use different bait. Even if it means we don't catch as many fish. I mean 7.00$ a dozen is way to damn much for me already. I cringe everytime I have to buy a few. If it keeps going up I am gonna scratch that off as one of my baits. JMHO


----------



## BluesFever (Aug 5, 2003)

*but hey...*

I do hate the prices on bloodworms, but sometimes, it makes the difference between going home skunked and going home happy with a cooler full of fish. Sure, there are limitations as to how much I will pay to get them, but if it's the only bait that is working, I have to give in to the price to receive the fun.


----------



## BluesFever (Aug 5, 2003)

*Response for Inawe...*

Hey inawe, the place where i found the bloodworms is at the lynnhaven dockside inn fish market at 3311 shore drive in va beach. They might be 4.75 or somethin by now, but no higher than $5 a dozen. The last time i saw the 4.25 (might of been 4.75..i cant remember exactly, but i do know it was less than 5, and i was tempted to buy some cause it was such a great price compared to what i have seen - that was on May 30th of this year). By the way, they have great headboat fishing going out of that same fish market for $23 a person...you might want to try that out..everytime ive gone ive come back with lots..on my last trip on may 30th i went out on a headboat from there and loaded up with tons of grays 2 at a time, and a few blues. One person caught a nice striper and one woman caught about a 40 lb black drum...all and all it was a good day


----------



## ilovefish (Aug 28, 2002)

*Bluesfever*

How about some more info on the headboat


----------



## BluesFever (Aug 5, 2003)

*Headboat Info*

the headboats go out at 8 am and at noon to the islands of the CBBT and sometimes the Cape Henry Lighthouse area. Everything is provided - rod, reel (conventional), bait, and a bucket to put your fish in. The bait used is squid. Each trip lasts roughly 4½ hours...but thats more than enough time to catch plenty of fish. The cost is $23 per person and $17 for children under 12 if im not mistaken. The number to call is (757) 481-4545 to make reservations. Theyre located at 3311 Shore Drive, in VA Beach, right across the street from the Duck Inn. Every time i have gone on these trips (atleast 5 times so far) i always came back happy. the first time i went i loaded up on 80 large 1-2 lb croaker. Another time i went in october (i still remember the date..oct 1, 2000 - being the fact that there was a heavy surf advisory and we were the only boat out there in the bay) and absolutely loaded up with 4-5 lb blues in just 20 mins. The last time i went out on a headboat trip from the Lynnhaven Dockside Inn Fish Market was on May 30th, and i loaded up with grays and a few blues. Hopefully youll take into consideration maybe trying one of these trips out, though the boats will be packed now due to tourists, so make your reservations the night before you plan to leave (i recommend going on the morning trip too, i still have yet to take an afternoon trip). Good luck, and if you do go, let me know how it goes. I should be down in the VA Beach area within the next 2 weeks to go on the same trip for Yellowbellies.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*the bloodworm deal I got*

a week back. Happened to be in a tackle/bait shop and asked about the price and size of bloodworms. Wasn't ready for the response I got.

"We have some bloodworms...but here's the deal. They aren't gonna last much longer and I can offer them to you for a good price. They usually run $6.75 a dozen but I will let you have three (3) dozen for $4.00 total. I jumped really quickly on that deal. Even got carried away and bought a total of six (6) dozen for a total of $8.00. Didn't check the weather forcast though. As it turned out it poured cats and dogs. I did head out after the heavy rains stopped Thursday night before last. 

Check out the pic in the gallery. We were able to offer the fish a third to a half a bloodworm on each hook. They were some juicy worms. A bit lethargic , but it didn't matter. The current was all that was needed to give them movement. Had many left over and headed back to the pier a couple days later. Ended up with about 40 or so fish total. Even saw a spadefish caught during the daytime on that trip. 

I'm sure many bait shops may be willing to offer a good deal on their old bloods. Wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## BluesFever (Aug 5, 2003)

*hey thrifty...*

hey thrifty, what bait shop gave you the deal? and where are they located?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*BluesFever*

It's a local shop that's way out the way from Charlottesville. 

The key is being in the right place at the right time. As was the case for me. I just happened to go by on a whim and am glad I did.

Well...to be quite honest, I got stuck in the wrong lane. In turn missed my turn, then saw the entrance sign so I pulled in. It sure made it a lot easier getting back into traffic than having to make a U-turn.  Bumper to bumper traffic behind me.


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

boy talk about , cheap blood worms .
i called holiday sports last week and they were selling them by sizes , up to 10 $ a dozen. 
so i went to wal mart in clinton, and bought them for 6.25 a dozen, they were good size as well .
this is a hobby ,not a dire need .

some wal-marts carry them ,some dont.

just my .2 cnets worth


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

10 dollars!!!! 

soon it will be dollar per worm...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

No, the $10.00 is probably for the large containers. They're 7.25 for regular container. But, it's still high.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Tuna Fish*

I'm assuming there's a dozen in the smaller size container. How many worms come in the large container?

Thanks


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

The regular container size is pretty typical ones. They'll mix the little ones with few big ones. They're still pretty decent.

For the large container, sometimes they throw in few extras (around 2-3 small ones). But they pick the fattest ones for those containers, and they're FAT...


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*INDIO.....bait in general at Walmart*

is a bit more expensive. But I find the quality to be good. I purchase my squid from them whenever I am in the area. It costs a little more but I have been happy with the quality. They even have pre-cut squid, which is useful when heading out on a party boat.

Thanks again TunaFish


----------



## ABluesman (Mar 28, 2005)

*The Bloodworm Lowdown*

Many have wondered what is up with the sizes and prices of bloodworms. Well, I found this article when reviewing another board and it blew my socks off. Here is the link and you may need to register.

http://www.tidalfish.com/boards2/viewthread.asp?forum=AMB_AP332285722&id=320875


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

I fish alot from my boat. everyone on my boat has veered away from bloodworms and switched to night crawlers. They have worked just as well as bloods. Try them you cant go wrong for $2.50.


----------

